# AM réunion entre elles



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde

Bon je n’arrive pas à retrouver une question de NounouNat2 à nana29120 

Voici ce que j’ai trouvé pour les sorties/réunions entres AM

Question publiée au JO le : 06/11/2018 page : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Réponse publiée au JO le : 08/01/2019 page : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


Question

« Sébastien Cazenove attire l'attention de Mme la ministre des solidarités et de la santé sur les difficultés rencontrées par les assistants maternels indépendants souhaitant se regrouper dans un local commun extérieur. Afin d'enrichir et faciliter les missions des assistants maternels auprès des jeunes enfants mais aussi de se préserver d'une solitude ressentie quand on exerce à domicile, des assistants maternels indépendants se sont constitués en association se réunissant dans des locaux adaptés prêtés par les collectivités. Mais depuis que le décret du 7 juin 2010 a abrogé l'article 2324-7 qui permettait ces ateliers, il n'existe plus de cadre réglementaire de référence. D'une part, ces associations ne peuvent pas se réunir dans un lieu privé conformément au décret n° 2010-613 du 7 juin 2010 mais elles se voient également refuser par certaines communes la mise à disposition de lieux de regroupement. Certes, la loi du 9 juin 2010 autorisant aux assistants maternels à exercer leur profession au sein de maisons d'assistants maternels (MAM) a favorisé la réunion des professionnels au sein d'une même structure mais pour ceux travaillant seul à domicile ne reste plus que le cadre d'un RAM (relais d'assistants maternels) pour se retrouver. Toutefois très prisés, ces relais ne permettent pas des rencontres aussi fréquentes que souhaiteraient mettre en place les assistants maternels en association. Aussi, il souhaiterait savoir ce que le Gouvernement pourrait envisager afin de permettre aux assistants maternels de participer en groupe à des activités d'éveil et d'épanouissement en dehors des RAM, ainsi que pour définir clairement le cadre légal en la matière tant pour les professionnels que pour les collectivités. »

Réponse

« Les assistants maternels s'interrogent quant à la possibilité de participer en dehors des relais assistants maternels (RAM), sur les temps d'accueil des enfants dont ils ont la garde et en leur compagnie, à des activités d'éveil et d'épanouissement organisés dans le cadre d'associations. Les dispositions du code de l'action sociale et des familles, notamment celles définissant l'assistant maternel indépendant comme étant « la personne qui, moyennant rémunération, accueille habituellement et de façon non permanente des mineurs à son domicile », n'ont pas pour effet d'interdire à un assistant maternel de faire bénéficier les enfants qui lui sont confiés d'activités d'éveil et d'épanouissement, y compris des activités collectives, qu'elles se déroulent à son domicile ou hors de son domicile, que ces activités soient organisées par l'assistant maternel concerné, par une association d'assistants maternels, par une collectivité publique, ou par tout autre tiers. En particulier, les associations d'assistants maternels sont susceptibles d'apporter une réponse adaptée aux attentes d'assistants maternels qui cherchent à exercer leur profession de façon moins isolée, ce qui contribue à améliorer leur bien-être, notamment dans des territoires où les RAM sont peu nombreux, ou sont trop éloignés des lieux d'habitation des assistants maternels qui ne disposent pas tous d'un véhicule. De telles associations ne sauraient être assimilées à un accueil collectif de mineurs ou à une maison d'assistants maternels, dès lors bien sûr que les activités qu'elles organisent sont occasionnelles et que l'accueil par chaque assistant maternel des enfants qui lui sont confiés reste majoritairement réalisé à son domicile. La participation collective d'assistants maternels et des enfants dont ils ont la garde à des activités d'éveil et d'épanouissement n'altère par ailleurs en rien les règles générales auxquelles ils doivent se conformer : chaque enfant reste sous la responsabilité de son assistant maternel ; chaque assistant maternel doit être agréé par le médecin du service de protection maternelle et infantile du conseil départemental ; les assistants maternels ne peuvent encadrer plus de quatre enfants simultanément dans le cadre de ces activités. Enfin, ces activités doivent faire l'objet d'une assurance couvrant les risques liés aux activités et, le cas échéant, aux locaux dans lesquels elles se tiennent. »


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

« Elle ne peut pas recevoir des personnes sur son lieu de travail durant ses heures de gardes
L’assistante-maternelle doit être parfaitement vigilante. Recevoir des personnes baisse de facto cette vigilance. Alors, recevoir ou passer un temps trop important au téléphone est à proscrire. » ☎️📞😫😩😡


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Je tombe sur ce témoignage 

« une assistante maternelle qui ne paraît pas mais qui fait la fête tous les soirs je dit bien tous les soirs avec sa collègue a coté jusqu’à 23h qui fume et qui passe ces journées avec l autre nounou à côté de chez elle sur la pelouse ou ds la maison bizarre non le pire c est quelle oublie de se lever le matin elle ne se rappelle pas quelle avait un enfant je le sait car je suis propriétaire en face et j entent tout c est dit et le bruit est tellement fort les soirs en semaine en plus  , parfois elle est saoule » 🤐🤮🥱🤫🫣


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Et bien dis donc si c'est vrai ce témoignage ça craint ??


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Perso travaillant en binôme pendant plusieurs années je me suis souvent rendue chez cette ass mat certains matins qd je le pouvais (sieste des bébés privilégiée) ainsi les petits la connaissaient et l'appelaient également tata X ! vous avez toutes compris que je privilégie l'accueil familial donc restée enfermée dans ma maison et ne recevoir personne surement pas (j'ai mon frère ainé qui n'est pas tout jeune il passe certains matins et si je lui disais "bin non je ne te laisse pas rentrer !" je pense que je ne le verrais plus car d'une il ne comprendrait rien et pas question de me mettre à dos ce que j'aime et je suis assez RESPONSABLE pour savoir ce qui est bon ou pas pour les petits accueillis ... je n'exagère rien du tout dans ce que je fais et mon travail auprès d'eux est fait et l'a toujours été !!! à leur rentrée en maternelle aucun soucis avec ceux qui arrivaient de chez moi ... j'ai bientôt fini et j'en suis contente ...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bon je vois que vous réagissez ... c’est bon signe .... vous êtes VIVANTES 😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Septembre 2022)

CHANTOU, ma question portait sur les regroupements d'AM au RPE, ludothèque, médiathèque etc...car je ne sais pas ce que la postante voulait dire....votre post, me rassure, ce n'est donc pas interdit de se voir sur des temps collectifs, ouf


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

cool! je me le suis enregistré, il y a quelques années, j'avais proposé à une collègue, qu'on soit le vendredi matin, chez l'une ou chez l'autre en alternance, ça faisait du bien à tout le monde, je leur faisais faire des activités, mais pas que 
Ma maison ayant été aménagé pour un couple d'AM, maintenant que mon mari n'est plus AM, elle est largement assez grande pour recevoir une collègue de temps en temps


----------



## Titine15 (21 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord je fais de même et ça fait un grand bien


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Septembre 2022)

Il y a plusieurs années, deux collègues allaient tous les matins chez l’une ou l’autre. C’etait très sympa pour chacune et les enfants. L’une d’elle avait des canards ... plan d’eau ...à l'époque de la grippe aviaire ... donc canards tués par précaution et les 2 copines n’ont plus eu le droit de se voir l’une chez l’autre suite à des nouvelles mesures de ne plus s’inviter. 

Cela a été très négatif pour l’une qui était veuve depuis des années et ce moment était hyper important pour elle surtout. 

Résultat : elle a déprimé et pris bcp de kilos !  Sa santé en a pris un coup. Donc la PMI ou le CD prend des décisions qui sont archi nulles alors que pour ce cas, cela faisait + de 20 ans qu’elles fonctionnaient ainsi. 

Je trouve ça LAMENTABLE. Pourquoi détruire ce qui fonctionne et rend heureux ?


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Chantou quand j'ai perdu ma maman j'avais besoin de parler et je me suis tournée vers une "2ème maman" en la personne de la nounou de mon fils ainé j'en avais besoin car un grand vide !!! je n'ai pas toujours eu mon quota d'enfants donc rien ne m'empêchait d'aller la voir qd je le souhaitais elle était toujours nounou et on parlait de choses et d'autres ... la PMI et les autres veulent des ass mat esseulées et qui aillent au RPE pour pouvoir bien les fliquer ... bref j'ai fait comme je le voulais et ces 2 personnes dont tu parles étaient contentes de se retrouver et avaient trouver leur équilibre ainsi c'est bien dommage !!! bon courage pour la suite ...


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Angèle

Évidemment personne ne peut affirmer ce que je vais dire ...

mais j’ai vu une émission, une femme américaine très connue qui parle avec les morts et qui se sent obligée de dire ce que le défunt lui dit au survivant (un fils/fille, un frère/sœur, etc) et ce qu’elle dit pour que le survivant croit en ce qu’elle dit, répète une information que le défunt lui dit à l'instant que seul le survivant connaît.  Donc à chaque fois ceux qui étaient sceptiques n’en reviennent pas et assurent que c’est vrai ce qu’elle a dit sur le défunt.

Donc moi auss j’ai perdu ma maman et n’ai pas eu le temps de lui dire certaines choses que j’aurais aimé lui dire, mais j’avais eu un pressentiment d’aller absolument la voir 2 jours avant alors que ce n’était pas prévu, je partais normalement en vacances, n’habitant pas près, j'avais voulu la voir avant de partir. Et j’avais eu HEUREUSEMENT raison.

Tout ça pour te dire, qu’elle sera présente pour ton jour J ...  le + tard possible quand même 😀

Et je te promets que je n’ai pas picolé 🤕🤒😀


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Octobre 2022)

Merci Chantou ! je ne peux pas parler ou penser à ma maman sans avoir les larmes qui me viennent aux yeux et paf juste en écrivant ces quelques mots çà arrive ... et çà fait 20 ans cette année qu'elle nous a quittée 😥 profitez de vos mamans tant qu'elles sont encore là après c'est trop tard !


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

C’est ce que dit ma fille … profiter de sa maman … tout le temps en contact par téléphone ou elle s’arrête simplement pour nous voir … elle habite à 7/8 minutes environ et nous essayons au moins 1 week-end sur 2, voir + à être ensemble. Son copain ça lui permet d’aller faire son sport ou faire la grasse matinée 👍


----------

